# Sargent peppers story



## Sgtpepper (Dec 14, 2016)

This is my rabbits story. I adopted my rabbit at the local SPCA. I wanted a new best friend so I looked at their website and seen this bunny named Sargent pepper. I read up on rabbits then I went to go an visit him the next day. When I held him it was like a fuzz ball. Then I told myself I need I want him! That weekend I went back to the SPCA and signed his adoption fee. I knew its a lot of responsibility for a rabbit and I toke the chance! 5 years later he's still hopping with excitement! He now lives in a 5x4 c&c cage. The best thing is about my rabbit is that he loves his new and forever home.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 15, 2016)

Pictures please


----------



## Sgtpepper (Dec 15, 2016)

Of? My rabbit?


----------



## pani (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes, we'd love to see him!


----------

